# Customs



## Bluejeep (8 d ago)

Hello, I’m not an expat living in Thailand but the Philippines rather. I’m planning on going stateside in February and will be bringing some KTM motorcycle fairings back with me, I had an accident in PI. a few months ago.
I want to top in Thailand on my way home so I have a question about customs. I know I take a risk in the PI at the airport of paying a fee but if I stop in Thailand for a week is there a possibility I might get dinged there as well? I don’t want to ship them because it’s costly and the balikabayan boxes take too long.


----------

